# Graphics card glitches [Resolved]



## moocow1781 (Apr 26, 2007)

so, i've bet you all heard this before. but i got a problem with my graphics card i think. whenever i BF2 for 10 min or so, weird shapes start to come up on the screen. ive read people sayin that this could be a heat issue, but i dont know. Its Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS 512 Mb W/ a HEAT SINK(maybe the problem?). My system is a Core 2 duo 6300 @ 1.86Ghz. with 2 gig of ram, and windows xp pro.

I think i should have gotten a better card any way, so any recommendations would be cool. 

heres one thing that happens in the game...









the shapes often arnt in a distance like above. they appear up close a lot too.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

The fact that it takes some time in game before the artifacting starts would indicate an overheating issue. Take the side cover off of your case and setup a house fan blowing directly into the case and see how long it takes before the artifacting starts. If you get more gametime before the artys start or if you get no artys at all then it's overheating.

Not including CPU and Power supply fans, how many fans do you have in your case? What size are they? Where are they located and are they intake or exhaust?

For optimal case cooling you should have a intake fan bottom front and exhaust fans top rear.

You can also go into the Nvidea control panel and check you GPU temp. Leave it open and when you start getting the artifacts jump to desktop and see what the temp reads.

Matt


----------



## moocow1781 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

thanks, i had a fan on the side taking air from the fan over the processor. i figured that only one fan was enough for a core 2 duo, so i put it in front as a intake. i had a big fan in the rear so it was all good. works like a charm now. thanks


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

Your Welcome. 

Just another bit of info on case cooling. Side cover fans should be setup as intake also. 
To review:
Front = Intake
Side = Intake
Rear = Exhaust

Happy Gaming.:wave: 

Matt


----------



## moocow1781 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

but, the front and rear are the most important right?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*



moocow1781 said:


> but, the front and rear are the most important right?


That's correct. The rear exhaust is an absolute must with modern hardware.


----------



## moocow1781 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

thanks man

out


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

Once again, You're Welcome. We are always here to help.

Matt


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

what game is that?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

Battlefield 2. It looks much better without the artys. :grin:


----------



## moocow1781 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Graphics card glitches*

that was bf2, with the desert conflict mod. http://desert-conflict.org/


----------



## GroveSTCop (Jul 6, 2005)

I have the same problem only it isn't a heating issue right when i start the game up it instantly does it on Command & Conquer 3. I have the issue on Company of Heros but the only time it happens on COH is during the movies between missions. I would greatly appreciate some help. I have a GForce 6200. It's odd when doom works better then c&c lol.


----------



## moocow1781 (Apr 26, 2007)

now that i think about it, when i had vista on my system, i upgraded the drivers and thats when the artys started showin, problem maybe? A fault in the card or driver? I should roll back my drivers on XP do the ones that came with the card and check it out.


----------

